# A Garage Diorama



## chevy263

Hers a garage i built from balsa its great to see this place here for dioramas:dude: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v67/chevy263/models/101_0177.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v67/chevy263/models/101_0177.jpg


----------



## beck

sweet project ya got going there . and the Miss Deal funny car is one of my faves ( need to see some close ups on 'er ) .
hb


----------

